# Second meeting at ADC.



## gregadc (29 Oct 2011)

Hi Everyone is Greg here,
Just wanted to let you know guys that I am more than happy to announce that
this coming Friday (04.11.11) I menage a bit unexpectedly even for myself    to
put together meeting with owners of The Green Machine Ltd.here in London  
Very kindly Jim offered to come over to meet me in the shop to prepare full ADA tank for us and give me and my staff lecture about ADA products.
Because after our first meeting in the shop which was great fun many people were asking me when we're going to put another one together i believe that now is a great opportunity to do it!
What do you think guys?
I know that there is not much time left but idea was born today afternoon   
We could all watch Jim doing the tank and murder him with thousand questions about ADA    .
Exact time of the meeting is to be announced very soon..
Please let me know what do you think...
All the best for everyone and we keep in touch!!!!!
Greg,Aquatic Design Centre


----------



## nayr88 (29 Oct 2011)

I'm in for sure!! 

Really truely excited  
Ive been looking to set up another planted tank so would be a great opportunity to get inspired and get some goodies too 

Can't wait


----------



## ghostsword (30 Oct 2011)

Yeah, great stuff. We will enjoy it for sure, ask Jim to bring some manten stones, would love to have a look at them, or bring some Japanese aquajournals, they would get sold for sure. 

So should we try to beat the 1st meeting? We had the shop full, over 20 attendees if I am not mistaken.  


.


----------



## cheebs (30 Oct 2011)

Noooooooooo! I cant make it on Friday 

Last time was excellent, enjoy yourselves peeps


----------



## Tony Swinney (30 Oct 2011)

I think I should be able to make it - look forward to seeing everyone again 

Tony


----------



## Eboeagles (30 Oct 2011)

I can't make it either - gutted!


----------



## mlgt (30 Oct 2011)

I will be coming into town so will stick around for this


----------



## gregadc (30 Oct 2011)

I am happy you interested guys,upset for those who can't do it  
Bit of official confirmation from the other site...
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/ar ... emo-london

See you there.greg


----------



## Piece-of-fish (30 Oct 2011)

Any idea what time?


----------



## hotweldfire (30 Oct 2011)

Am up for it if it's evening


----------



## ghostsword (30 Oct 2011)

It should be in the evening, same as before. 

The good bit is that there will be lots of Ada stuff to look at, so looking forward to it.

Also, there will be a tank setup display, not sure how it will work out with the space, but will be interesting.




.


----------



## gregadc (31 Oct 2011)

Ghostword/
Which Manten stone would you like to see?  273.92pound per kg ones?  
About time of the meeting.
I was thinking about doing that very early on the morning(around 7am),
when everyone is fresh and there is not too many passers-by to bother us....g


----------



## gregadc (31 Oct 2011)

Anyone collapsed?  
Will do it definitely in the evening will try to give you exect time in few hours


----------



## ghostsword (31 Oct 2011)

gregadc said:
			
		

> Ghostword/
> Which Manten stone would you like to see?  273.92pound per kg ones?
> About time of the meeting.
> I was thinking about doing that very early on the morning(around 7am),
> when everyone is fresh and there is not too many passers-by to bother us....g



I believe that manten stone is @ £20 per kg..  I would like to see a couple of rocks, might buy some, if they 
are the bees knees, as people say.  

Would never spend £20 for a rock online, without seeing what it actually looks, but if I have it on the hand maybe I could justify that price.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (31 Oct 2011)

gregadc said:
			
		

> Anyone collapsed?
> Will do it definitely in the evening will try to give you exect time in few hours



I did


----------



## gregadc (31 Oct 2011)

Ok Guys
I can now announce exact time of the meeting..
Jim will start planting tank at *5.30pm*
Hope we'll see you there.
greg


----------



## mlgt (31 Oct 2011)

Great. see you all there


----------



## ghostsword (31 Oct 2011)

Cool. Can't we video or take pictures? Also how did you found space for the display? The shop is very tight! 


.


----------



## gregadc (1 Nov 2011)

Of course you can take pics or video.That's what we doing that for,for the people who want to know and learn.
I removed some tanks which i always wanted to kick off from the showroom so there is much more space now.
All event is going to take place on the lower level...g
P.S.
Spoke to Jim he's going to bring some Manten stones with him 
If anyone wants anything specific from ADA let me know ASAP.g


----------



## ghostsword (1 Nov 2011)

Fantastic! Actually setting the lower ground for small events is a good idea. 

I am really looking forward to this, and seeing Jim in action will be very good, he does setup some cracking scapes. 


.


----------



## Radik (1 Nov 2011)

I could come too it is a bit earlier so I have to escape from duties.


----------



## ghostsword (1 Nov 2011)

It starts at 1730, but it will go till late.


.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (1 Nov 2011)

Count me in as well.


----------



## Ern (1 Nov 2011)

Wow! I'll be there as well


----------



## mjbarnard (3 Nov 2011)

I'll be coming. 
Matthew


----------



## nayr88 (3 Nov 2011)

The last meet was so good! Anyone thinking about it should stop! And just go!! Haha

Really looking forward to picking up some goodies


----------



## James Marshall (3 Nov 2011)

I'll pop down after work, look forward to seeing you all

Cheers,
James


----------



## ghostsword (4 Nov 2011)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> I'll pop down after work, look forward to seeing you all
> 
> Cheers,
> James




Will be really good to see you again dude.. 

So it seems that it will be a full house today.


----------



## Westyggx (4 Nov 2011)

Make sure you take pics


----------



## ghostsword (4 Nov 2011)

Will try. 

Went to the shop just now an they got some really nice glassware in stock, micro drop checkers and the Ada external one. 

Really nice stuff and boxes full of Ada stuff, so I'm sure that it will be a great demonstration.




.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Nov 2011)

Good turn out once again guys, couldn't stay till the end to see Jim's creation, but I will pop in next week to have a look, or maybe even tomorrow I will be nearby doing some shopping.

Good to see some familiar faces again too and meet some new ones


----------



## Ern (5 Nov 2011)

Great evening, although I had to leave before Jim finished :-[
It was my first live demonstration, I just couldn't take my eyes of that tank 
Thanks very much guys.


----------



## hotweldfire (5 Nov 2011)

Yep, good night. Thanks to Greg for organising. Will pop in tomorrow to see how the tank looks finished.


----------



## ghostsword (5 Nov 2011)

Amazing night, great people ! 

Jim's layout was really good, great rock placement and plant choices. Looking forward to see how Vesuvius turns out to be. 




.


----------



## ghostsword (5 Nov 2011)

Some pictures:

amazing arowana by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


angel fish2 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


ADC Angel Biotope3 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


TGM Jim @ ADC 6 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Jim rock work by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


TGM Jim @ ADC 5 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


TGM Jim @ ADC 2 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## leonroy (5 Nov 2011)

Thanks to Greg and Jim for doing this event. It was a fantastic opportunity to see a fully planted tank being setup and it'll be terrific watching it grow over the coming months.

Here are some more pics:

Greg welcomes all by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Sprinkling Penac by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Power Sand Time by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Powersand down by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Spreading Aquasoil by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Substrate supports by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Banking the scape by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Sand by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Spreading sand by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Clean lines by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Hardscape done by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Oliver Knott's technique for filling a tank by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Planting Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Hemianthus callitrichoides ‘Cuba’ by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Planting just this takes a long time... by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Planting finished by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Little hill by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Filling again by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


A quick break by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Murky waters by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


MH Rays by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Red Arowana by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


Refilled twice to clear the water by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


All done by TheLeonRoy, on Flickr


----------



## gregadc (5 Nov 2011)

Thanks again everyone for coming    
Hope you all had a good time.
We will all see if we will be able to move this tank in one piece to Olympia Show
We keep in touch and to the next one...greg


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Nov 2011)

Popped in today to have a look at the final setup and looks very good, lets hope it grows in a little in the next two weeks for Olympia


----------



## ghostsword (6 Nov 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Popped in today to have a look at the final setup and looks very good, lets hope it grows in a little in the next two weeks for Olympia



Just add more plants, that will bulk up the tank for sure.  for the tank to look grown in in two weeks will be hard.


.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Nov 2011)

Nice display! Shame about the initial cloudy water but I guess there wasn't time to fill slowly.

I'm really looking forward to meeting the ADC guys at Olympia soon!


----------



## J Butler (6 Nov 2011)

I believe Leonroy grabbed a picture of Jim's substrate inserts in action:






edit: hehe, guess you saw it George


----------



## George Farmer (6 Nov 2011)

Yes mate. Tough to see on my phone!


----------



## florini (6 Nov 2011)

In that kind of tank, with sand near the fertile substrate with no hardscape barrier, how do you keep them separate long term?


----------



## leonroy (6 Nov 2011)

I think Jim was in again Saturday afternoon to add some coarse substrate to soften the edges and fit the CO2. I'll pop into ADC after work tomorrow and see if I can get a clearer pic. The ADA setup he used (garden stand, metal pipe set, superjet etc. looked fantastic as well.).


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Nov 2011)

Quick question, "does anybody know what are the white pills that ADC place inside the shrimp bags?" Cheers.


----------



## matador1982 (7 Nov 2011)

Ok 1st post on here   

I decided to join the forum after meeting a fair few of you the other night at ADC. Thoroughly enjoyed myself it was great chatting to those who I did. 

ADC many congratulations on hosting such an enjoyable night i'll be sure to look out for more meets in the future.

Many thanks to Jim extremely knowledgeable chap brilliant inspiration gained very much looking forward to road trip up Wrexham.

Perhaps catch up with a few of you at the Aquatics Live show


----------



## leonroy (8 Nov 2011)

matador1982 said:
			
		

> Ok 1st post on here
> 
> I decided to join the forum after meeting a fair few of you the other night at ADC. Thoroughly enjoyed myself it was great chatting to those who I did.



Welcome, thanks for all your help at ADC today (it was you right?)

Here's Jim's layout, it has the full ADA treatment right down to all the fancy CO2 glass and it's one of the snazziest looking tanks in the shop!


----------



## ghostsword (8 Nov 2011)

Wow, looks amazing, great hardscape layout and the transition from rock to sand is superb!

I need to pop in and do a video. ! 


.


----------



## James Marshall (8 Nov 2011)

The tanks looking good  

It was a very pleasant evening, great to see some familiar faces and meet some new ones too  .
Looking forward to seeing you all again at "Aquatics LIve".

Cheers,
James


----------



## Tony Swinney (8 Nov 2011)

It was a fun night indeed, great to catch up with folks, and a nice scape by Jim too 

Thanks to Greg for hosting, and to Jim and laura for making the trip down.  Look forward to seeing everyone again at Aquatics Live in a couple of weeks.

Tony


----------



## Nelson (15 Jan 2012)

Any updates on the tank ?.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Jan 2012)

I saw the tank last week, and it was looking amazing. 

Had some new plants, new fish and it even has some emerse grow.

It is by far the best tank on the shop.

Will so a video next time I go there, mid week.


___________________________


----------



## nayr88 (15 Jan 2012)

Might see you up there luis, have been tellin myself I need to check up with this tank.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jan 2012)

When u guys going there? Need to pop in also. Cheets

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostsword (18 Jan 2012)

I will be going Friday evening, be there for about 1745.


___________________________


----------



## Eboeagles (18 Jan 2012)

I was there Sunday. The tank looks great.

I took these on my phone in a rush in case I got caught!? No idea why I must have a guilty conscience...

Full shot




Right side:




Left side:




Full frontal again




The other tanks that were scaped on the first meet are also looking a lot better that the last time I was there. Neglected to get photos though as I only had eyes for one...

They also had Tropica Hydrocotyle sp. 'Japan'. That shop just gets better!


----------



## ghostsword (19 Jan 2012)

The tanks were rescaped I think, since last meet.  

The ada tank is looking very nice, but Greg had to change some of the background plants. On that tank I really like the hardscape. 


___________________________


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jan 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I will be going Friday evening, be there for about 1745.
> ___________________________


Should be there around 17:30 so see you there


----------



## George Farmer (20 Jan 2012)

Very nice, but that algae-covered ADA diffuser is bugging me!


----------



## ghostsword (20 Jan 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Very nice, but that algae-covered ADA diffuser is bugging me!



Yep! It is a sore on the tank.  


___________________________


----------



## Tony Swinney (18 Feb 2012)

I called in at ADC yesterday, and took a couple of pics of the tank ...












It's looking pretty good and generally healthy, though the stems could do with a prune. George will be bugged again by the diffuser, but interestingly there's a Riccia clump which has formed a "parachute" over the diffuser - its obviously getting max CO2 intake there !

Tony


----------

